# Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?



## Dennis76 (2. März 2013)

Moin moin,
Ich möchte mir neue Fubis kaufen und über die Delkim Bissanzeiger hört man ja nur gutes er muss doch auch nachteile haben???

hat jemand von euch schon mal negative erfahrungen mit den Delkims gemacht??? (außer dem Peis) natürlich

Kundenservice etc??

Was denkt ihr Welche sind besser??

Delkim txi
Carp Sounder ROC
Fox Microns
JRC Radar (die neuen)
oder ganz andere???


Kult oder nicht ist mir egal,sie sollten 100% Wasserdicht sein (ich habe Zzt,die CS die sind Wasserdicht)
und Langlebig natürlich.

Mich würde eure meinung Interessieren

Vieln dank Gruß Dennis


----------



## punkarpfen (2. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Ich habe die CSF 1 und die ATTS. Mit den ATTS bin ich sehr zufrieden und kann sie dir empfehlen. Ein Angelkumpel hat mit den Delkims reichlich Ärger. Bei ihm ist der Funk mist. Insg. halte ich die TXIs für überbewertet. Sie sind nicht so gut, wie der Preis erwarten lässt. Bekannte Probleme neben dem Funk sind das Gehäuse und der Sensor, der bei Braid schonmal eingeschnitten werden kann.


----------



## heizer04 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Kann nichts negatives berichten,wir sind ne Gruppe mit 6 Mann und Fischen alle Delkims .ob Sturm Frost Regen egal
Meine lagen sogar schon im Wasser,getrocknet und weiter,einen benutze ich sogar mit geflochtener Schnur auf Waller.und alles gut.die atts haben auch nen gesalzenen Preis und die Carpsounder auch und die sind obendrein noch potthässlich

Gruß Heizer04


----------



## punkarpfen (2. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Dafür sind die CS und die ATTS wasserdicht. ;-)
Die Delkims kosten als 3+1 Set etwa 630 Euro. Die ATTS sind etwa 300 Euro günstiger. Bei Carpsounder gibt es bei einigen Modellen das Problem mit der geringen Funkreichweite. 
Die Delkims sind schon OK, aber nicht perfekt.


----------



## rainerle (2. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Ich fisch aktuell die Txi und die Nash. Wenn ich mich hundertprozentig auf die Bissis für mehrere Tage verlassen muss, dann bleiben die Delk's zu Hause. 

Ein Kollege hat einen eigenen Angelgeräte Laden und der hat auch wieder die Delk's gegen die Fox getauscht. 

M.M.n. Ist die 2. Generation der Delk's um Lichtjahre hinter der ersten was die Qualität betrifft. Ich wūrde sie mir nicht nochmal holen.


----------



## Dennis76 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Moinsen,
vielen dank für eure Antw.das ist doch Interessant ich fische wie gesagt auch die Carp Sounder allerdings ohne Funk,da ich meine ruten gerne verteile,kommt leider das Funk nachrüstset von CS leider nicht in frage sonst bin ich mit CS sehr zufrieden.

Da ich in meinem Anglerleben schon so viele Billig bissanzeiger gekauft habe,dafür hätte ich 2x die Delkims oder roc Kaufen können,deshalb solls jetzt was Vernünftiges sein.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## punkarpfen (3. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Oder du rüstest deine Carpsounder mit Funk nach:
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p29_ATTX-V2-Remote-System.html


----------



## Dennis76 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

@Punkarpfen 

Vielen dank die teile machen einen Richtig guten eindruck,dass wäre echt ne Alternative (obwohl sie bestimmt keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen,aber das ist mir egal)


----------



## punkarpfen (3. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Damit bist du sehr flexibel. Wenn du Funk brauchst, dann hängst du die Stöpsel dran, wenn nicht, bleiben sie im Rucksack. Für die CS brauchst du die 2,5mm Version. Falls du auf ATTS umsteigen möchtest, kannst du den Empfänger dafür nutzen und brauchst nur die Bissanzeiger zu kaufen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Ich fische die CS ROC (allerdings ohne Funk) und bin völlig zufrieden, um nicht zu sagen begeistert. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind genial und wenn man auf so was Wert legt, sehe ich den ROC vor den Delkims. 

Ich nutze recht viele der angebotenen "Spielereien", weil ich die Bissanzeiger unter recht verschiedenen Bedingungen einsetze (Karpfen vs. Zander, mit/ohne Ton in Abhängigkeit vom Gewässer/Tageszeit etc.).

Einige Bekannte fischen Delkim TXI und sind auch sehr zufrieden. Ich denke, qualitativ spielen die beide in der gleichen Liga. Ist am Ende Geschmacksache.


----------



## cyberpeter (3. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Hallo,

ich benutze seit dem letzten Juli auch die Delkims. Vorher waren Carpsounder allerdings ohne eingebauten Funk mit externen Funkreceiver im Einsatz.

Zu den Delkim sollte man sich gleich die Snagbars kaufen, weil ansonsten der Deckel des Batteriefachs sehr schnell zum "Suchobjekt" wird weil der einfach nicht fest sietzt und ob das ganze mit den Originaldeckeln bei einem Wolkenbruch so optimal ist da habe ich auch so meine Bedenken.

Das die die Delkims keine "Preisleistungssieger" sind das wußte ich schon vor dem Kauf genauso das andere Bißanzeiger bessere Reichweiten und Ausstattungsmerkmale bieten und auch stabiler und warscheinlich auch langleber sind.

Der Grund wieso es nach langem hin- und her die Delkims geworden sind, ist das die Dinger vom Aussehen wie auch vom Ton einfach Kult sind und die Bißanzeige ohne Rädchen einfach deutliche Vorteile bei Frost wie auch bei freier Leine bietet wie ich letztes Jahr im direkten Vergleich bei einem Ansitz feststellen mußte.


Gruß Peter


----------



## rainerle (3. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich benutze seit dem letzten Juli auch die Delkims. Vorher waren Carpsounder allerdings ohne eingebauten Funk mit externen Funkreceiver im Einsatz.
> 
> ...



Servus Peter,

dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzu zufügen - ausser: So schauts aus mit den Delk's.


----------



## Criss81 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Also ich hab die Atts, wenn du puristisch veranlagt bist, dir Trends egal sind, du einen Bissanzeiger haben willst der nahezu unverwüstbar ist..dann kauf die die Atts..der Preis ist OK und die Dinger sind wirklich wasserdicht..ansonsten über die Delkims habe ich im Freundekreis auch nur gutes gehört, bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber halt teuer. 
Und ja, ich bin mittlerweile ein Fanboy von den kleinen, unscheinbaren Atts 
Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Hobbit74 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Guten Morgen Dennis 76
Ich Fische die Carpsounder spezial seit über 10 jahren.Bin supper zufrieden hatte bis jetzt keine aussetzer !Die carpsounder Haben Schnee Eis und Wasser gesehen...Aber leider fehlt mir der eingebaute Funk .Habe die aber mit der alten Funkbox betrieben.Ist eben ein einfacher bissanzeiger!desweiteren habe ich mir nun eine Traum Erfüllt.Und habe mir Das Fox Rx System zugelegt.Ich Habe lange überlegt ob ich mir die Delkims oder Die Fox bzw Carpsounder zulege.Also Fakt ist die delkims können supper sein,aber die verarbeitung ist schrott!Und ich bin nicht bereit viel geld für schlechte verarbeitung auszugeben!Und ich habe mir ca 30 delkims zeigen lassen.( bei verschiedenen Händler)Service +3monate für nee Reparatur????Ne kann es nicht sein.
Mfg .Hobbit


----------



## White Carp (6. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Ich denke, dass Delkims ihren guten Ruf schon verdient haben. Jedoch muss man auch mittlerweile sagen, dass es genug Bissanzeiger gibt die mindestens genauso gut sind wie die Delkims. Ob das nun die neuen Carpsounder, Fox, JRC oder auch die ATTS Bissanzeiger sind..., sie sind alle sehr zuverlässige Bissanzeiger. So hab ich auch lange überlegt, ob ich auf Delkims sparen soll. So bin ich in einige Ladengeschäfte gefahren und habe mir dort zunächst einen Eindruck von den Delkims gemacht. Dabei haben mich die Delkims schon sehr beeindruckt, jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ich mir die Verarbeitung der Delkims für diesen Preis doch viel besser vorgestellt habe. So habe ich mich letztendlich für die Radar von JRC entschieden, da sie eine größere Reichweite haben, eine optische Bissanzeige haben ( auch Fallbissanzeige), besser verarbeitet sind, ein geiles Design haben, billiger sind, gute Einstellungsmöglichkeiten haben, 
der Funk eine integrierte Taschenlampe hat... . Das sind alles Gründe warum ich mich letztendlich für die Radar enschieden habe. Und ich kann nur sagen, dass sie echt Top und extrem zuverlässig sind. Aber wie gesagt zuzeit sehe ich Delkim nicht mehr als die Bissanzeiger an, welche alleine unangefochten an der Spitze stehen. Deswegen wäre es mal interessant, wenn sie mal wieder neue Delkims rausbringen würden.


----------



## rainerle (6. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

......nun, "neue" müssten es nicht unbedingt sein, es würde mir persönlich schon genügen, wenn sie wieder zur "alten" Qualität zurückfinden würden - bezogen auf die Materialverwendung und die Haptik sowie die Funkreichweite.


----------



## Dennis76 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Moin moin,erstmal vielen dank für die vielen Antworten#6#6 

Ich habe mich für die Carp Sounder ROC  entschieden

Gruß Dennis


----------



## waschlabaschdu (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

TXI!!! 
-Vibrationssensoren
-zuverlässig
-laut und zu gleich komplett leise(vorteilhaft bei funkbetrieb)
-viele modi
-usw...


----------



## rainerle (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Sorry waschlabaschdu aber manchmal sind Deine Beiträge an geistigem Grundkontakt nicht zu überbieten - Respekt!!


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Sorry waschlabaschdu aber manchmal sind Deine Beiträge an geistigem Grundkontakt nicht zu überbieten - Respekt!!



danke.... besser kann man es nicht mehr sagen. 
lag mir schon ewig auf den lippen.


----------



## Brot (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich benutze seit dem letzten Juli auch die Delkims. Vorher waren Carpsounder allerdings ohne eingebauten Funk mit externen Funkreceiver im Einsatz.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
Eine Anmerkung hab ich da noch: Die Bissanzeige bei einem Fallbiss ist nicht so der Hit. Wenn man die Schnur richtig spannt, passt es, aber wenn man Slag line bzw. mit recht lockerer Leine fischt, ist die Bissanzeige nicht besonders toll

Grüße


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*



Brot schrieb:


> Hi,
> Eine Anmerkung hab ich da noch: Die Bissanzeige bei einem Fallbiss ist nicht so der Hit. Wenn man die Schnur richtig spannt, passt es, aber wenn man Slag line bzw. mit recht lockerer Leine fischt, ist die Bissanzeige nicht besonders toll
> 
> Grüße



Das ist technisch auch gar nicht anders möglich, weil sich die Schnur bei wirklich lockerer Leine und Festbleimontage, wenn der Karpfen auf dich zugeschwommen kommt, am Bißanzeiger nicht mal einen Milimeter bewegt.... 

Ist die Schnur minimal gespannt und die Schnur bewegt sich in Folge dessen bei einem Fallbiß nur 2-3 mm bekommt man beim Delkim bei sensibelster Einstellung zumindest einen kurzen Pips während die Bißanzeiger mit Röllchen dort stumm bleiben ...  

Allerdings sollte es dazu nahezu windstill sein und auch keinen Wellengang haben weil man ansonsten zu viele Fehlalarme hat bei dieser sensiblen Einstellung hat.

Deshalb würde ich mit Festblei und "lockerer Leine" auch nur sehr nah am Ufer fischen wo die Chance eines Fallbisses recht klein ist. Ansonsten würde ich anstatt der reinen Festbleimontage eine semifixed Montage wählen bei der ein Fallbiß auf jeden Fall angezeigt wird egal wie locker die Leine ist, weil die Schnur einige cm durch das Blei gezogen wird und dadurch die Schnur in Richtung Rute gespannt wird egal in welche Richtung der Karpfen schwimmt. Allerdings ist auch hier der Delkim den "Rädchenmodellen" etwas überlegen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Carras (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Hi

? SlackLine ist ja an sich das "lasche" hängen lassen der Hauptschnur. Die ganz leichten Bobbins liegen dabei normal auf dem Boden. 
Da kann der Bissi noch so sensibel sein, und auch von anderen Marken sein. Nen Fallbiss kann ein Bissanzeiger so doch nie warnehmen, egal welcher.

Ein Fallbissindikation kann es immer nur geben, wenn vor dem Bissanzeiger ein "Gegengewicht" ist, welches die Hauptschnur quasi "rückwärts" laufen lässt.



Ach war der Peter wieder schneller ,.. .-)

Grüßle


----------



## Brot (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Hi,
Das es mit ganz lockerer Schnur nicht wirklich funktioniert ist ja irgendwie logisch 
Ich für meinen Teil fische gerne mit einer "halb" gespannten Leine,  also quasi Slag Line nur eben mit etwas spannung, also so, dass die Bobbins in der Luft sind. Und genau das macht der Txi nicht so wie ich das gerne hätte, der Nash Sr1 hingegen piepst da tadellos. 

Viele Grüße Tom


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*



Brot schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil fische gerne mit einer "halb" gespannten Leine,  also quasi Slag Line nur eben mit etwas spannung, also so, dass die Bobbins in der Luft sind. Und genau das macht der Txi nicht so wie ich das gerne hätte, der Nash Sr1 hingegen piepst da tadellos.



Hallo Tom,

ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen aber da stimmt die Einstellung des Delkim nicht. Da mußt Du die Sensibilität "hochstellen" sprich am Drehrädchen mit dem S oder wenn das noch nicht sensibel genug ist den Kippschalter auf + stellen. Bei Schalter auf + sowie höchster Einstellung des Drehreglers darf man die Rute "nicht mal schief anschauen" geschweigen denn die Rute anfassen und schon geht das gepiepse los. Das hier ein Fallbiß, solange der Hänger noch ein bisschen in der Luft hängt, nicht angezeigt wird halte ich für unmöglich ...

http://www.delkim.co.uk/pdf/plus-txi-plus-d.pdf

Wenn ich recht nah an Hindernissen fische und das Wetter/Wasser es zuläßt bekomme ich schon einen Pipser bevor man am Hänger/Singer überhaupt was erkennen kann geschweige denn dass hier Schnur genommen wird. Entsprechend schnell kann man dann auch reagieren wenn der "Run" losgeht was oft 4-5 Sekunden nach dem ersten Pipser passiert. Diese Zeit kann bei unwegsamen Gelände, wo man nicht direkt neben der Rute sitzten kann und trotzdem nicht zu weit vom Hinderniss weg fischen will, den Unterschied ausmachen.  

Gerade das ist ja der Vorteil des Delkim. Den der Rest Eigenschaften wie Funkreichweite, Stabilität und Dichtigkeit oder Ausstattungsmerkmale wie Fallbißanzeige über Funk können andere Hersteller zum Teil deutlich besser bei geringem Preis ... 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Brot (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Peter, 4+ sensibel genug ? :vik:

:-D:-D:-D


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Negative Erfahrungen mit Delkim TXI Plus?*

Das ist kein Grund in Jubel auszubrechen - wenn es damit nicht geht ist das/die Dinger kaputt ...


----------

